# Hawk attack baby pigeon!



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I take it home and nurse it till it is old or should I take it to the wildlife center? Superficial glance, no visible injury. I thought of throwing it back on the roof but the hawk will just return today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

Taking it home for now.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you see any visible wounds? Rinse with saline water and put some antibiotic cream on. It's possible he is sick and that's why he was caught. Monitor his eating and drinking for now.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

He is not sick. I saw the attack happen. The stupid mother nests in the open in a corner. Of a building about 12-14 feet above ground. This is the second brood of the year. The first two grew up and flew away. The second ones, one was grey and this guy was highly visible dolie to his pattern. The hawk attacked it. Tiny black birds nesting in nearby tree mobbed the hawk and the baby fell down. I chased it then caught it with the fishing net.
The attack also caused much of the near to fall and eggs to break. The mom just breeds like crazy and the dad feeds them. This is the flock I feed everyday at the park.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

The Cooper’s hawk grabbed it good. But I didn’t see any signs of injury. There was some blood from the mouth when I picked it. I am thinking that was caused by the fall. I fed it peas, gave him a bath and then blow dried him. He seems fine. God bless those songbirds. I’ve never seen anything like that in my life. 
The pics are from a few days ago prior to today’s attack.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful pigeon! Easy prey with those colouring. I hope she will be ok.


----------



## Ferallife (Apr 26, 2020)

The father seemed grumpy today and walked away when the other baby still up there approached him for food. Will the parents take care of the remaining baby with the white one in my care?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes they will.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Why don't you rather put him back? If he has no visible injuries and seems ok. Always better for them to be raised by their parents to show them where to find food, water etc. Unfortunately the hawk might return.


----------

